# Cannondale sale



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't know if this sale is nationwide or only in central CA but its 15% off 2010 and 2011 bikes till May 30. I finally pulled the trigger on a 2011 red CAAD 10 five! It was $1300 out the door. I almost went with the CAAD10 four as its lighter but once I put on my Dura Ace wheels and Romin saddle it will drop the weight some. Besides, I wanted a Red bike!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Once in a while you will get those sales with the dealers that have big volume with Cdale and Spec. Mike's Bike does a few sales a yr like that. Normally the LBS has little wiggle room on the price. They have to make up for it with a hot babe behind the counter or service.


----------



## iampogi (Apr 26, 2011)

Which LBS did you purchase your bike from? I know REI has 15% all bikes till May 30


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Mikes Bikes. MSRP $1500, Mikes usual discount brings it down to $1400 and then 15% off.


----------



## iampogi (Apr 26, 2011)

very nice! post pics of new steed


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

iampogi said:


> Which LBS did you purchase your bike from? I know REI has 15% all bikes till May 30


I wouldn't call REI a LBS though.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

snajper69 said:


> I wouldn't call REI a LBS though.



They are not really, but their no Walmart either. Their bike dept can have decent stuff and I have had chats with mechs that knew their stuff.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

REI often has competent employees in the bike dept, but they're not a LBS.


----------



## LemondFanForever (Feb 27, 2011)

Ill check it out...thanks


----------

